# Anyone considering using a Danish sperm donor? Can be confidential



## sarahhar (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi there  

My name's Sarah and I'm doing some documentary research into the Danish sperm industry, for a well-known British broadcaster. 

Denmark is now one of the world's leading exporters of donor sperm, transporting it to 70 countries worldwide. In the UK alone the number of women buying Danish sperm has increased by 40% since 2005.

We would like to tell the real human stories at the heart of the international sperm business: what is driving the demand for Danish sperm around the world? And what have people's experiences been like? 

The issues surrounding donor conception are so complex, fascinating and often misunderstood, we believe viewers around the world would benefit from increased awareness of this growing phenomenon in 21st century family life. 

We would love to hear from you if you have had any first-hand experience of using Danish sperm or a Danish fertility clinic. Ideally we would like to speak to people who are in the early planning or research phases and are thinking about using a Danish donor – either through home insemination or a registered clinic. What made you choose a Danish donor? Anonymity, finances, lack of choice in the UK?

Whether you are single, in a couple, gay or straight, we would love to hear from you. 

At this stage all communications would of course be strictly confidential, with no obligation to take part in the final film. 

Thank you for reading and I really hope to hear from you  

Sarah – [email protected] / 020 8932 0133


----------

